# Making my HP1220C printer wireless?



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

is there a device I can but to make my HP1220C printer wireless?

I know I probably can buy some kind of Blutooth device?

but I am not sure on the range and speed?

I would prefer my wireless 834PN to pick it up really.

any ideas?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

You can attach a wireless print server. Keep in mind that HP's driver ONLY works with the local connection (USB), so you'll need the hpijs plus ESP ghostscript driver from:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

sounds interesting.  sorry I am a bit of a newbie.  can you explain, I need to purchase a wireless print server?  which and how makes it?  and the why will I need the ghostscript driver?  tia


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

Wireless print servers are made by all the major router/network companies - linksys, D-link, netgear, etc. The Airport Express by Apple is also a wireless print server.

The driver made by HP, included in OS X, is for USB only. CUPS drivers like hpijs/ghostscript or Gimp-Print will print through any comm protocol available on OS X.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

ok, this sounds ideal. but I currently have a DG834PN wireless adsl router.  So I don't want to get rid of that. Will one of these devices simply tag onto it then and then a usb lead comes out of that into the hp printer?  Then I take it I have to use the ghostscript then with this configuration?

or am I wrong?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

You understand it correctly (driver and print server).


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

so without the drivers you have pointed out, what would happen?

also, if something like a netgear WGPS606 is connected up to a HP1220C, and I currently have a Netgearr 834PN adsl wireless router, would I not have to change wireless connections everytime I wanted to print as I would be connected to my 834PN continously for web access / network access?

or would this just daisy chain?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

When you try to Add the printer, no driver would be found - even though you Know it was there when you Added it via USB.

I'm not at a Mac right now - try adding a fake IP printer with address 192.168.10.5 and see if the HP 1220 is included in the Gimp-Print drivers already included in OS X. You'll notice the HP driver isn't shown.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

I see


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

I see. 

Another thing now.  I noticed that netgear say the WGPS606 is not compatible with the 1220C  :-(  well, its not listed anyway.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, the equipment manufacturers don't know we have third-party drivers available.

I recommend you do a google search for print server model and OS X and see if someone (maybe with my help) has already been successful using that print server with any non-postscript inkjet printer. If they have, it'll work for you, too.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

found this:  
http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-42247.html

buut I don't really think it's relevant for me.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

Download the print server manual and make sure it can be set up using a web browser. Besides that, everything I read points to it will work as I have described.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 13, 2006)

what for Netgear WGPS606? ok.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 13, 2006)

Yah, I meant for the one in the link you gave us above.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm now thinking as I already have a wireless Adsl router, the DG834PN, do I really need a wireless print server? or could I just plug either of these devices :
http://www.netgear.co.uk/print_servers_wired.php

into the HP1220C?

what do you think?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 14, 2006)

A wired print server will work exactly the same except for the wireless setup.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 14, 2006)

oh right.   but I guess it can just plug into my DG834 and then into the 1220C?  adn that's still going to be wireless then really?  What I am trying to establish is that if I get that wireless printer server, is it overkill as I already have a wireless adsl router with 4 ports on it?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sorry if I'm not making it clear -
Yes, if you connect a printer via ethernet and set it up on a wireless computer, it will work and you will be printing wirelessly. OR, if you get a wireless print server, you can set it up "Any Place" without the ethernet wire limitation and that will work, too.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 14, 2006)

maybe it's me - sorry. 

If I connect MY 1220C TO:

http://www.netgear.co.uk/usb_print_server_ps121.php  Via USB, then can I just connect the 121 into one of hte ports on my DG834PN via ethernet?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes.
There's a trick to Adding the printer in Printer Setup, so come back when you're ready to set it up.

The trick is really that most manuals give you minimum info, because they have an auto-setup wizard for Windows (but not for OS X). Read the manual carefully to decide which comm protocol to use and if you choose LPD or IPP, look for the print server's queue name (sometimes called port name), to enter in Printer Setup for Queue Name.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 15, 2006)

ok, I will need to purchase the ps121 soon then an get back to you.

DO you agree this is the best way for me to go?  or just get that WGPS606?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 15, 2006)

I recommend you get the least expensive one you can find among the well-known brands Netgear, Linksys, D-link, etc. Don't buy from USRobotics, because they use a non-standard protocol.
I have helped several hundred people set up their printers this way, and in spite of the Windows-centric manuals, all the print servers worked.

You are lucky to have the HP 1220C, because it is supported by two open source CUPS drivers. Many people buy a print server only to find that their Lexmark isn't supported at all or their Canon is only supported with a purchased driver.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 19, 2006)

hi there again,  A collegue of mine has given me a HP 300X jet direct print server to try. I have connected it to my Netgear 834PN wireless  ADSL router. When I go into my PRINTER SETUP UTILITY, and try adding the printer, it won't show up with default Browser selected. If I select IP Printer, under LPD nothing shows, but when I type in its ip address it finds it, I select "Print Using" and select HP, a drop down gives me all the printers so I select 1220 in the list.

Ok, I can print, but it's very slow and seems to use loads of ink and very dark.

My printer is called by it's ip address of 192.168.0.10
I can not use the utility function
I can't even select the type of paper quality. 

something is missing I think?  

any ideas?  as this is so close but not there.  would be great to get this working as I might purchase it off them for a small fee.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 19, 2006)

The printer utility (checking ink level, etc) will only work with the HP driver. I don't want to get you going in too many directions at once, but since the 1220C is a higher-end model, I'm wondering if appletalk is supported in the HP driver? In Printer Setup, after clicking Add, click More Printers (for 10.4, for earlier OS X, not required) and see if there's "HP appletalk" available.

The easiest IP printing protocol to use with a Jetdirect is IP printer > HP Jetdirect. 

Paper type is in the Copies & Pages pull-down menu - somewhere.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 19, 2006)

nothing in there for HP appletalk.  Although I have just done a diagnostic test and it says on teh print out APPLETALK STATUS: READY

APPLETALK NAME: DESKJET 1220C
APPLETALK TYPE: Deskwriter

just checke in my system prefs, network, Apple Talk is active.

this is really odd, yes?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 19, 2006)

please go ahead and try HP Jetdirect protocol and the Gimp-Print driver.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 20, 2006)

ok, I selected HP Jet Direct, entered the ip address chose "Using" HP Deskject 1220C - Gimp-Print v5.0.0-beta2.

Again, no utility option and I can't select draft print or black and white still?

This is odd, so close but not there.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 20, 2006)

There won't be any utility access since you're not using the HP-provided driver.

Have you looked throuh all the options in the Copies & Pages menu? I see paper type in the Printer Features sub-menu.

This is as far as I can get you - I don't have that printer.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think there are any of those options.

please take a look here:

http://www.viva360.com/printer_video.mov

thanks

After all this, I am beginning to think I can't go down this route? 

Would it be easier if I purchased the http://www.netgear.com/Products/PrintServers/WirelessPrintServers/WGPS606.aspx

and then just connected it to my wireless adsl router?

Or try and find a cheap, good, edge to edge wireless printer nad sell this 1220c?


----------



## gsahli (Dec 20, 2006)

The options you are looking for are in the driver, not the print server, so a different print server won't help in any way.

Sorry I forgot that you wanted to choose Black & White - I think that option is in the Colorsync submenu. I don't see "draft quality."

If you want all the features of a particular printer And use of utilities, etc., then I agree you should buy a printer with wireless built in. When the networking hardware is built-in, manufaturers provide drivers that allow you to do all the same things as when connected by USB.


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 20, 2006)

antonioconte said:


> ok, I selected HP Jet Direct, entered the ip address chose "Using" HP Deskject 1220C - Gimp-Print v5.0.0-beta2.
> 
> ...


The release version of *Gutenprint 5.0* (nee *GIMP-print 5.0.0 *) has been available for several months now. Have you downloaded and installed it?


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 20, 2006)

ok, I think after all this, I need to look for either a wireless A4 printer (edge to edge) and or ethernet maybe and plug it into my Netgear 834PN?

Anyone have any reccomendations?  The quality should be at least as good as my HP 1220C

tia


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I not sure about the HP, I use the excellent Canon PIXMA iP5200R and have no problems so far printing to it wirelessly. I have had it for over 5 months.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 20, 2006)

looks nice.  Does it do perfect edge to edge printing? 

and does it print perfectly edge to edge from indesign and acrobat Pro?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes about the board less printing. I don't have either application. I use Photoshop Elements, Preview RapidWeaver, FileMaker Pro, etc.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 21, 2006)

so it literally prints right to the edge of all sides perfectly, like if you print a photo it perfect is it?   sounds good if it is.

Also, can you print back to back?  and what's the quality like?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2006)

The quality is great. Yes it can do duplex printing. The only thing I found is to use it wireless, you must first set it up via USB first before you can use it wirelessly.


----------



## antonioconte (Dec 22, 2006)

Setting up via USB on one machine I guess?

Is the duplex printing good quality.  As I was told that when printing both sides, it prints with less ink and you get an inferior quality?

Also, going back to edge to edge, have you tried printing a photo right to the edges? is it perfect?  with no white borders?

And finally, are the drivers all there for OS X?  do you have a utility app that works in wireless and usb mode?

thanks for your advise & Merry Christmas


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 22, 2006)

antonioconte said:


> Setting up via USB on one machine I guess?



Yep. Just follow the included directions for once. 



antonioconte said:


> Is the duplex printing good quality.  As I was told that when printing both sides, it prints with less ink and you get an inferior quality?



For pictures I haven't tried to print duplex. However using regular paper the duplex was good enough for me.



antonioconte said:


> Also, going back to edge to edge, have you tried printing a photo right to the edges? is it perfect?  with no white borders?



Yes. Yes. Yes.  Anymore questions? 



antonioconte said:


> And finally, are the drivers all there for OS X?  do you have a utility app that works in wireless and usb mode?



Yes, there are Canon drivers for PPC and Intel. The driver can work both ways, via wireless and USB! 

The Canon USB  drivers are already installed in the default Tiger install.



antonioconte said:


> thanks for your advise & Merry Christmas



You also have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## antonioconte (Mar 13, 2007)

I have now received the Netgear WGP606 wireless print server.
It's configured and in the Netgear control panel once logged in as its ip address, the 1220C shows up as IDLE, but when I try to add it in Printer Utility, its not showing up.  very confused,

Any ideas?


----------



## gsahli (Mar 13, 2007)

Please tell us how you Added the printer in Printer Setup. (Yes, I mean all the details)


----------

